# Bee Balm seed at groworganic 50% off



## PAbeek (Aug 16, 2010)

If anybody is looking for bee balm groworganic.com is having a 50% off sale 

http://www.groworganic.com/item_SWF1860_Bee_Balm_14_Lb.html

Item # SWF1860


----------

